# Smoked Deviled Eggs



## dazeoff

A friend shared this recipe with me and I cannot get enough of them - they are the best deviled eggs I have ever tasted!

Hard Boil a dozen large eggs

Cool and peel

Put in smoker at 175 degrees for 45 minuted to 1 hour (I have used hickory and mesquite at different times)

When cooled, cut in half and pull out yolks.

Add:

1/2 cup Miracle Whip

1/2 tsp Garlic Powder (garlic salt makes it too salty)

1/2 tsp Ground black pepper

1/2 tsp Cajun Spice (more or less to taste)

1/4 tsp Salt

3 full slices of bacon cooked and diced up very small

Mash together thoroughly and reinstall into egg halves.

Sprinkle tops with smoked paprika.....


----------



## porked

Sounds good, but then again I love deviled eggs.


----------



## fpnmf

Great idea!!

I will try this soon.

It may be that nobody told you about this..but  WE LOVE PICTURES!!!!

Have a great day!!

  Craig


----------



## tyotrain

man o man i love eggs but the wife don't if ya no what i mean.. lmfao


----------



## nwdave

Bacon and Eggs, in the same serving.  You can't get any better than that.


----------



## callahan4life

Sounds great! Except for that Miracle Whip. I'll stick with Mayo! Thanks for sharing the recipe I will give it a try.


----------



## pineywoods

We do something similar but we smoke the eggs from the beginning and use real mayo. If you search smoked eggs you'll find some threads on doing it


----------



## fife

Sounds good may have to try some


----------



## rdknb

I am going to have to give these a try


----------



## hardslicer

You had me at Bacon!  I will try these for sure......


----------



## coyote1

try this some time

*Deep Fried Deviled Eggs*  
[*]1/4 cup mayonnaise[*]1 tablespoon Dijon mustard[*]1 teaspoon fresh lemon zest[*]1 tablespoon chopped chives[*]Dash hot sauce[*]Salt and freshly ground black pepper[*]1 cup all-purpose flour[*]2 eggs, beaten[*]1 cup panko crumbs[*]Parsley, for garnish[*]Peanut oil, for frying
concordance-end
[h2]Directions[/h2]
Add the eggs to a large saucepan filled with cold water. Bring to a boil. Remove from heat and let sit in the water for 14 minutes.

Peel the eggs and slice lengthwise. Remove the yolks to a bowl. Add the mayonnaise, Dijon, lemon zest, chives, hot sauce and salt and pepper. Mash the yolks together with a wooden spoon. Taste and adjust seasonings, if needed. Fill the egg yolk mixture into the egg whites.

Heat oil in a deep-fryer to 350 degrees F.

In a medium bowl, add 1 cup of flour and season with salt and pepper. In another bowl, beat the eggs, in a third bowl, add 1 cup of panko.

Dip the eggs into the flour, then the egg and finally into the panko. Gently put the eggs into the hot oil. Fry until golden brown. Remove to a paper towel lined sheet tray. Season with salt and pepper and garnish with parsley.   

concordance-beginconcordance-end


----------



## chef jimmyj

Smoked eggs? Who knew, God I love this site!...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl

I printed it out for future use. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## realtorterry

wow both recipes sound awesome


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Dazeoff, For a more interesting Egg,Smoke the Egg from the raw stage.Simple place on the grill/smoker at a place that is 225*f  or  so and leave them for 1.5m to  2 hrs.and Bingo Smoked Eggs ready for whatever you want,peeled and salted,Deviled,pickeled(these are the bomb).Make sure they are away from the high heat
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## bredbaker

Boiling eggs now!  Christmas just keeps getting better, thanks SMF!


----------



## just smoking

For my family, the outside of the eggs were tough.


----------

